# Which replacement drawer slides?



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello, 

I am planning on replacing the worn drawer slides on an old storage bed. Ideally with something that is self /soft closing and doesn't fall out .

Any ideas? I'm completely new to this but handy.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Anything that fits. The old slides are not very wide, replacement slides need to be same width. Measure drawer, measure opening and proceed from there. You will probably have the same thing 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

The big box stores sell full extension ball bearing drawer slides in various lengths. They are mid quality, but usually have 100 pound capacity. I have used them in the last three tables I have made (see my project album here). The local hardwood dealer and the local plywood dealer have higher quality slides. Check the side clearance of your existing installation as the full extension slides usually require 1/2" clearance.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

How deep ate the drawers? I usually buy mine from Ebay.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Vexorg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning on replacing the worn drawer slides on an old storage bed. Ideally with something that is self /soft closing and doesn't fall out .
> 
> ...


I believe the epoxy drawer slides have a 1/2" requirement. You can measure the opening and subtract the width of the drawer and divide by two to double check. You will need a drawer slide with the same tolerance. You might be able to use undermounts, which I prefer, but you will have to look at your individual case. Drawer stock thickness, side clearance, and clearance under the box are all numbers you will need.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I think you’re best bet is a ball bearing side mount self closing slide. I’ve bought various off brands on Amazon, some are good, some are not so good.

Blum Tandems are the best, but won’t retrofit without modifying the drawer.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

_Ogre said:


> Anything that fits. The old slides are not very wide, replacement slides need to be same width. Measure drawer, measure opening and proceed from there. You will probably have the same thing 🤷‍♂️


Less than 3/8th for the width.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Rebelwork said:


> How deep ate the drawers? I usually buy mine from Ebay.


About 15 5/8.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

B Coll said:


> I believe the epoxy drawer slides have a 1/2" requirement. You can measure the opening and subtract the width of the drawer and divide by two to double check. You will need a drawer slide with the same tolerance. You might be able to use undermounts, which I prefer, but you will have to look at your individual case. Drawer stock thickness, side clearance, and clearance under the box are all numbers you will need.


30.25 opening - 29.125 drawer width = 1.125/2 = 9/16th. 

Hmm


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

How wide is your drawer and how wide is the opening?

Your measuring one piece. It grows nd when combined it grows and needs clearance. I believe you need a 1/2 on each side.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Vexorg said:


> 30.25 opening - 29.125 drawer width = 1.125/2 = 9/16th.
> 
> Hmm


Epoxy slides have one side with a sloppy runner, so you dint have to be as exact. That’s how they got away with it.

Inset or overlay fronts? You can pad out the new slides if inset you have to do it evenly. Or use the bendable tabs 1/8“ both sides.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You have to be pretty much on the money for the cheaper slides. Anything more than a 1/16 could pop off track in the center..


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

It looks like the drawer fronts are full overlay and cover the carcass when closed. If this were mine, I might think about notching the frame sides just enough to allow the 1/2" of the full extension slides to fit in. If the current slides take up 3/8", you only need to gain 1/8" and the notch would only need to be as high as the slide body. Could be done with a small hand saw and a chisel.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> It looks like the drawer fronts are full overlay and cover the carcass when closed. If this were mine, I might think about notching the frame sides just enough to allow the 1/2" of the full extension slides to fit in. If the current slides take up 3/8", you only need to gain 1/8" and the notch would only need to be as high as the slide body. Could be done with a small hand saw and a chisel.


Jim he's only measuring one part of the drawer guide, together he's looking at 1/2...


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> Jim he's only measuring one part of the drawer guide, together he's looking at 1/2...


Then he should have room for standard full extension slides?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

When we build drawers we don't have adjust the drawer both for either euro or full extension..


----------

